
Ask HN: Weather forecast in your email daily - kayman
The problem:
When I wake up, I check my email. Then I get ready. By the time I wonder what the weather is and look it up, it feels like I&#x27;ve missed the opportunity to prepare for it (ideal time to prepare: As I&#x27;m getting ready for work).<p>I want to get a simple email everyday with the weather for the day and an hourly or every 4 hour forecast so I can see if it will get cooler or hotter as the day goes. Any rain.<p>I don&#x27;t want any ads or too much information, just a simple highs&#x2F;lows and a forecast...similar to weathertron (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;media.148apps.com&#x2F;screenshots&#x2F;660925162&#x2F;us-iphone-1-weathertron-live-rain-snow-clouds-and-temperatures.jpeg)<p>Is there anything that already exists like this?<p>Solutions I&#x27;ve tried:
- Weather apps: On firing up the app, takes a few milliseconds to fetch the weather. ( I find this annoying for some reason).<p>- Google calendar which shows the weather each day, but I don&#x27;t view my calendar in the morning as I get a daily email about my appts for the day in my inbox.<p>- Saw the free weather in your email sites: lots of ads in the email. I understand it&#x27;s a free service so ads make sense but I find them distracting.<p>I&#x27;d interested in how other HNers have hacked this issue.
======
cryptoz
Sunshine delivers exactly what you are looking for on iOS. You set up a time
and a location (like, 7:30am, for "Work address") and you will receive a
notification in the morning that describes the weather for you. It takes into
account your personal comfort zone (what temperature range feels comfortable
to you) and uses your Work address instead of just your current location.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sunshineo/id959396618?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sunshineo/id959396618?mt=8)

And more info on [https://thesunshine.co](https://thesunshine.co)

------
detaro
IFTTT supports weather data:
[https://ifttt.com/recipes/search?q=weather](https://ifttt.com/recipes/search?q=weather)

Or you could find a weather RSS feed and put that in an RSS2email service?

------
Alex3917
This already exists: poncho.is

